

Paw – REST Client for Mac OS X - rayshan
https://luckymarmot.com/paw

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716444)

~~~
rayshan
Hmm it didn't catch the url, maybe b/c of https, sorry

